# will their tail grow back??



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

one of my 2" spilos are missing a tail the guy who gave them to me (tweaked) said it might not grow back. its not just the fin that is bittin off some of the meat from the tail is gone too. just wondering if it will grow back or heal at least. how should i treat it? and will having no tail affect their ability to swim fast?


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

a pic would help us see how severe it is


----------



## mmmike247 (Jul 22, 2003)

yea..lets see pic.. hopefully it can grow fully back


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

I dont think it will grow back if it is missing the whole tail and part of the meat that generates the tail fin. I could be wrong, but IMO I dont think so. How is he doing right now? Is he able to swim ok or does he just stay in once place?


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea he swims fine...im just worried cuz the other 2 are always picking on him.


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

If its down to the meat I dont think it will grow back.....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

heres a pic of his tail sorry the pic is a little blurry because its taken by a webcam..


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

sorry no chance..........


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

does that affect how they swim??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Im sure it does , hinder his swimming capablities...


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)




----------



## mlee965 (Aug 23, 2003)

sorry to hear that....i never expected your spilo experiment would already be a mess when they are still babies....


----------



## JeFFLo (Aug 29, 2003)

yea thats how i got it from tweaked...he told me they were in worser condition when he first got them from ash...fin nips and stuff all chewed up...anyway thanks guys ill have to move this guy out when they get bigger or he would be the first to die.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

when you get a bigger tank for your 2 other spilos i would just leave him in the 30g and let him live a life of solitude. sorry man


----------

